# Best Parker/EPAK school in Silicon Valley



## JohnPeace (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm new to Santa Clara County, CA/Silicon Valley and looking for an American Kenpo school to continue my studies.  Any opinions or recommendations?  I've been to Santa Clara Kenpo Karate, small facility but training looks top notch.
Thanks.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 14, 2008)

You found the top recommendation in Santa Clara for American Kenpo.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 14, 2008)

There are only 2 out there I would recommend. 1 is more Parker kenpo in various forms....Steve, posting above, is affiliated with Chuck Sullivans group, as well as being a semi-distance student of my friend and mentor Doc Chap'el. Yoy might find different, but you won't find better: Chap'els emphasis on structural integrity has infused Mr. Z's kenpo, making for a strong product. A question for me is always, "Who are the seniors guiding the instructors?" Mr. Z is under some excellent influences, and his heart is always in the right place.

The only other place I'd suggest is this one:

http://shinbukandojo.com/kenju.html

Hans is also a buddy of mine. And when you can't find kenpo of Parker roots, the next best thing in my mind is to find kenpo of Kajukenbo roots. In addition, Hans was one of the senior students of the great, late Sig Kufferauth (Danzan-Ryu Grandmaster), and is currently asssociated with several old Hawaiian bugga's who were contemporaries of Mr. Parkers both in Hawaii, and here on the mainland (i.e., Sol Kaihewalu, others).

Tough choice, but you won't go wrong with eithher. My guess is it depends on preferences. Check them both out for a month of lessons, then make up your mind?

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 14, 2008)

This will teach me to post before coffee. Salinas and Santa Clara NOT the same thing. Mr. Sepulveda has an old school there. Although he's semi-retired, the school is top notch, and run by a strong crew. Good basics, great people. 

I'm gonna go put my head back in the sand, as I apparently have not had enough rest OR caffiene to warrant a place among the living today.

D.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jul 30, 2008)

Santa Clara Kenpo is the best EPAK school in the Santa Clara County.   

http://www.sckenpo.com/home.htm

A lot also depends on what you are looking for and where you are looking.   "Silicon Valley" spreads out many miles and has some really long commutes.   

There is a lot to choose from in the Valley.   Tracy's Kenpo, Shaolin Kempo, Kajukenbo, kickboxing, MuayThai, Judo, BJJ, etc.  Some of the schools are world class.   Many schools are McDojos.  You will have to shop around.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 30, 2008)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> There are only 2 out there I would recommend. 1 is more Parker kenpo in various forms....Steve, posting above, is affiliated with Chuck Sullivans group, as well as being a semi-distance student of my friend and mentor Doc Chap'el. Yoy might find different, but you won't find better: Chap'els emphasis on structural integrity has infused Mr. Z's kenpo, making for a strong product. A question for me is always, "Who are the seniors guiding the instructors?" Mr. Z is under some excellent influences, and his heart is always in the right place.


 
GEEZ. I wasn't looking for one but dang...thanks a TON for the vote of confidence Dave! Honestly speechless here. I think I might know what you felt like when Doc gave you props recently on KT.


----------

